# What does it mean?



## downtownbirdies

Pidge, our Capuchine rescue, has been cooing a lot lately (maybe 4-5 times a day.) It's a medium low and loud COO-COO-COO...He almost sounds like an owl. What does this mean? 

A few other times he has cooed at me when I tried to pick him up, so I think that is anger, but it has a lower tone than what he is doing now.

Would someone who's in the know please post a primer on coo language? Thank you!


----------



## TerriB

Actually, you'll find that some of the sounds have more than one meaning. As a start, the coo-coo-coo that's all one tone usually means they want you closer. The males will use that to call their hens and certain birds will use that to get my attention ("Hey, how about bringing some of that fine millet over here!").

The roo-coo call is clearly different tones (sometimes roo-COO-coo) and tends to be related to territory (as in, "This is my territory, you should respect it!"). It seems to be contageous among the males, and is frequently accompanied by them strutting in a circle. The males will also do this to attract the attention of a female.

Hens will sometimes complain in a low grunt ("Unh, unh, unh.") when being picked up.

There is also an alarm call that sounds to me like a soft "who!". The first bird to see a predator will usually sound the alarm for all the others.

In addition to vocalizing, pigeons express a lot with body language. Notice if Pidge is facing you straight on or at an angle, standing upright or more horizontal. A tense pigeon will clamp feathers tightly to the body, rather than a bit relaxed.

If you search this site, there have been other posts regarding pigeon calls which you might find interesting. Glad you are enjoying your bird!


----------



## mr squeaks

Well said, Terri!

I would like to add the cooing that starts low and then escalates up and down the scale louder and louder. Can be accompanied by STOMPING. Translation: "let me OUT of this cage, NOW!" Or, if already out, means "I want attention, NOW!"  

One thing about Squeaks, he's NOT a shy bird expressing his opinions!


----------



## Whitefeather

TerriB said:


> *There is also an alarm call that sounds to me like a soft "who!". The first bird to see a predator will usually sound the alarm for all the others*.


Malio is famous for alerting the rest in the aviary with his 'owl' impersonation.

The first time I noticed it was when I was cleaning the aviary. I heard this who, who, sound, looked up & it was Malio. I didn't pay much attention to it until I looked around & saw a cat scooting across our backyard.

The second & third time was when a Sharp Shinned Hawk came by for a visit.
All the guys stopped eating & literally became statues. 
The hawk landed on our wall then flew to a tree on the *other side* of the neighbors yard, which would have been impossible for the inside birds to see, however they never moved until it flew away, which was at least 10 minutes.  
When it was 'all clear' they finished eating. 

Cindy


----------



## alvin

Let me see if the 'ole A.P.D (Alvin's Pidgie Translator) is working........Just switch her on here..........Just a sec...

Ok, now we feed it the cooing.
<COO-COO-COO!>

And see what we get.

Translation:
"I'm a hansome bird in need of some good lovin', Any takers?"

So tell me, is the Pidgie hiding in a corner when this happens? or in some way out of sight?


----------



## downtownbirdies

*Videos of Pidge talking!*

Hi everyone,

Following up on my earlier posts, I managed to get some video clips of Pidge when he was particularly mad at me...I think.

Is this pigeon language for "I am roaring mad" or does it have some other meaning? (He often makes similar sounds when he is outside in his cage on the balcony and feral pigeons are around.)

Clips:
Somewhat miffy:
http://www.vimeo.com/clip:77168

Downright ornery: 
http://www.vimeo.com/clip:77169


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi There, 

Great clips of Pidge in action on top of the bathroom shower doors. Does he/she spend a lot of time up there? If so, Pidge might be now consider this area as his personal space. They tend to get very protective and aggressive in places that they consider their turf or roost. Pigeons are very defensive of those areas that they consider to be theirs. 

The constant calling and moaning seems to be indicating that Pidge is trying to call to others of his kind. Pidge could be a male pigeon trying to call a female but some females will call too when they are alone and trying to get attention from another.

Great videos and I'm glad you were able to give this pigeon a safe home.


----------



## downtownbirdies

Thanks, Brad! Pidge's turf or roost is really our balcony, but I bring him into the bathroom for exercise time as often as I can. When I try to get him to perch on my hand or to pick him up, well, that's when I took those videos!What should I do when he acts like this with me?

On the balcony, it is very possible he's trying to call others of his kind... And he has succeeded. One feral mating pair has been hanging out on our balcony lately. Sometimes he seems pleased that they are around and he pecks around the bottom of his cage while they peck around outside it... Other times he seems territorial makes the same kind of grumpy coos in the two videos...Not sure why. One is a female and one is a male, but he seems just as grumpy (or nice) to them both. He is a male.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

downtownbirdies said:


> When I try to get him to perch on my hand or to pick him up, well, that's when I took those videos!What should I do when he acts like this with me?


I would just keep persisting, patiently and calmly with him during these times. Don't pull your hand away when he pecks at you, just stop moving your hand, but keep it near to him. Put your hand underneath his breast and slowly but firmly push up and he should perch on your hand. Rewards are a great way to teach him. A few safflower or sunflower seeds after he does what you want should reinforce good behaviour. He might always peck you, but don't take it personally. Talking sweetly to them, and with patience, they will in time learn what is expected from them.

Even though his area is outside on the balcony, he might be getting used the bathroom and like that perch and location. They will quickly take an opportunity to claim more space 

Pigeons are social, communal birds and they like to be around others of their kind. They feel at ease with others around them eating and pecking about. I'm sure Pidge enjoys having the other balcony birds around, but he's probably a little frustrated too that he doesn't have a mate. Maybe in the future you could consider getting him a mate. I find pigeons are happiest when they are in pairs, courting, nest building and tending eggs. They enjoy the company of humans as well who spend lots of time with them, but I don't feel anything replaces the comfort and needs as their own kind does. Even my hand raised youngsters (not really youngsters anymore) I know prefer their own kind over my company.


----------

